# [ 2012 ] Tau Resorts Nahui - BEWARE



## TRetorts (Jun 22, 2012)

Anyone visiting Puerta Vallarta should be careful to steer clear of the Tau Resorts Nahui development. Many of us invested as early as 2009/10 in the pre-construction phase with a guarantee that we would have our investment refunded to us if the project was not complete by July 2011. In some cases consideration included a cash deposit and "trade-in" of an existing timeshare.

As of the time of posting the development is no where near being finished with a target date of December 2012 being quoted. Based on previous "hollow" assurances there should be no reason to put any faith in this date either. 

Those owners who decided to exercise the refund clause in the contract are still waiting to receive their money and the "trade-in" timeshares have since been sold by a third party wholesaler, with Tau and the developer C&C Capital saying that it basically too bad and not their problem.

The sales presentations are very convincing, and the promises and attractive incentives all part of the show. Also do not be fooled by promises of you being able to rent your unit or another "bonus" week that they may offer. This is a nightmare in itself.

There are many very unhappy owners associated with this development and Profeco seem to be very ineffective and/or unwilling to help consumers out who have been on the receiving end of these empty promises. My hope is that by making this post I can at least warn potential buyers against getting involved with this project.


----------



## Karen G (Jun 22, 2012)

I wonder if this outfit is just another name for a project that started out as Belaire Golf Resort and Spa in PV.  Here is a long thread about that disaster.  This one sounds a lot like it.


----------



## AK Diva (Aug 13, 2012)

*Beware is Right- Tau Nahui staff used Illegal/Unethical Tactics*

Beware is right!  

After our February Tau Nahui purchase I did some research (I know, should have done it beforehand but I got caught up!) and within 2 days I timely submitted our cancellation letter via certified mail.   In addition I was able to dispute the charge for the $6K+ down payment 15 days after mailing of the cancellation letter.  Thankfully Bank of America was great to work with on this end.  

Following is an email (with minor changes to copy/paste here) in which Tau Nahui staff attempted to refuse our legal and timely cancellation because of the illegal/unethical form they presented to us to sign during our purchase.  This is the same form they have refused to produce yet wanted to use to illegally force us to continue the contract.  They refer to it as an agreement to "waive your recission period".  Mind you I had been told prior that they timely received my certified letter of cancellation and would process accordingly.  I am so glad I got suspicious and researched Mexican timeshare sales and them (thank goodness for this website!) in time to submit the recission letter. 
__________________
Dear Ms. X, 

When I request your Money it was imposible to receive it because the corporate found out you agree to waive your recission period and you still have an active Contract with Tau and you have to take care of the last payment. 

I recommend you to take care of this situation otherwise the collections department will take care of it. 

Best Regards
Alejandra T****
________________________

In this email they clearly admit the use of an agreement which they assert is a waiver of recission rights.  I learned that this is an illegal, unethical practice and that Mexican law doesn't allow the 5-day recission period to be waived (nor can you imply to a customer that they have no recission rights!)  In any case, I was persistent, had good documentation, emailed them and posted on every site I could and was finally able to obtain the cancellation letter from the elusive "corporate" staff.  During one of the final phone calls with corporate I was told that everything was being handled as they had since "found another buyer" for the timeshare.  They never acknowledged the illegal form and referred to it as an "in-house document" or something to that effect. 

I feel like we dodged a bullet!  In addition to the cancellation letter they sent us a form (which is not worth the paper it's written on...) that says we will not disclose the terms of our agreement or negotiations with anybody or we would be faced with a lawsuit.  Frankly, after everything I went through in dealing with them, I just dare them to sue me!  (I would love to list the names of the salesmen and staff we dealt with but I won't!)  

Sorry to be so long-winded, but I just wanted to let everyone know that I think this project must really be in trouble if they are using illegal/unethical tactics and refusing to honor a timely, legal cancellation.    Harassment and intimidation is what they resorted to when I wouldn't take their sales calls any longer.  Makes me wonder how many people they've actually stuck with this tactic.  I also feel for the people who bought and have seen promised completion dates extended time after time.  Many are still watching and waiting to see whether or not the project will ever be completed. 

Don't make our mistake - question everything and please, be aware that NOBODY can sign away their recission rights, nor can anyone imply that you've signed them away!   Thanks again for all the helpful information and posts on this website - it was invaluable to us!


----------



## Karen G (Aug 13, 2012)

AK Diva, thanks so much for posting your experience. So glad you were successful and I hope anyone else who has been duped by this company will find this thread in time to do something about it.


----------



## rrsafety (Aug 13, 2012)

AK Diva said:


> Beware is right!



A two word clue that it's a bad deal? "Mexican Timeshare"


----------



## pjrose (Aug 13, 2012)

rrsafety said:


> A two word clue that it's a bad deal? "Mexican Timeshare"



No, there ARE timeshares in Mexico that are legitimate and that do not use deceptive practices.


----------



## AK Diva (Aug 13, 2012)

pjrose said:


> No, there ARE timeshares in Mexico that are legitimate and that do not use deceptive practices.




Yes, very true. There are decent and above-board timeshare properties  operating in Mexico.  We will be looking at resale (and a completed property, not one under construction) when we do purchase.  Other than the unfortunate Tau Nahui experience we had a fabulous time in Puerto Vallarta. We enjoyed the sights, friendly people and our stay at Velas Vallarta which we rented from a friend.


----------



## ilene13 (Aug 13, 2012)

rrsafety said:


> A two word clue that it's a bad deal? "Mexican Timeshare"



The Royal Resorts are very legitimate and honorable timeshares.  Their sales presentations are not high pressure and as an owner I resent you making a blanket statement about something you obviously do not know about!!


----------



## tonyg (Aug 13, 2012)

And at the end of your Royal RTU you get your money back---or maybe some of it.


----------



## revron (Aug 30, 2012)

*another tau owner looking for a method for refund*



TRetorts said:


> Many of us invested as early as 2009/10 in the pre-construction phase with a guarantee that we would have our investment refunded to us if the project was not complete by July 2011. In some cases consideration included a cash deposit and "trade-in" of an existing timeshare.
> 
> As of the time of posting the development is no where near being finished with a target date of December 2012 being quoted.
> 
> Those owners who decided to exercise the refund clause in the contract are still waiting to receive their money and the "trade-in" timeshares have since been sold by a third party wholesaler, with Tau and the developer C&C Capital saying that it basically too bad and not their problem.



i am in the same circumstance and now that the contract completion date has passed without completion, i, too, want to find a method for me to get my money back.

please stay in contact.  my email is r e v r o n f r a n c e y at hotmail dot com.


----------



## WeLovePV (Apr 9, 2013)

*Tau Resort Timeshare Presentation‏*

My spouse and I attended a timeshare presentation at the Tau resort on Banderas Bay near Puerto Vallarta. Before we went, I looked online to learn what I could about the Tau resort and their presentations, but I couldn't find much. So I am writing this for others who may similarly seek this information. 

This post is to let people know what they may be in for at a timeshare (aka fractional ownership) presentation at the Tau resort. 

The Tau resort seems to have a good start on its construction and is located on a large property with a beautiful coastline and beach, villas, and virtually exclusive access to the general area. 

It takes the better part of an hour to get there from Puerto Vallarta. The Tau resort is past Bucerias, on the north part of Banderas Bay. 

After you arrive, it takes almost another hour before you get breakfast. Upon arrival, you are seated at a small table outside of the resort entrance and offered 2 ounces of juice in a shot-glass size cup. While there, a number of people come over to talk to you, to see your credit cards, and ask you questions. They want to see your ID, to know if you are married to each other, if you have any plans or appointments for the day, and they want to know what the OPC promised you. 

Breakfast is at a very leisurely pace -- ordering, being served, and eating. You spend breakfast time with a sales person asking about your family, careers, vacations and travel plans and expenses, hopes, and dreams, past, present, and future. After breakfast, the sales person asks you to leave a tip. Although I was ravenously hungry by the time we finally got (a meh) breakfast, and although I finished breakfast still kind of hungry, I left a nice tip as requested regardless. 

After breakfast we went on a personal tour of the resort area, much of which is under early construction. The Tau resort has plans for expansive infrastructure. This tour was conducted by our breakfast sales person. 

We eventually worked our way back to the big sales presentation room where we were seated at a table. The salesperson asked us to rank our level of interest. We let our sales person know that we were not very interested in ownership there. Undaunted, our sales person convinced us to artificially upgrade our interest level for the written form being filled out and then went to get a subsequent sales person who was to be the principal person to pitch the Tau resort to us. 

The Tau resort utilizes the following tools, among others, to engage and subdue its presentees: 

•  the 500 peso deposit you initially gave the OPC (at points in the discussion, they will really make you wonder whether you will get your deposit back from them)

•  a statement you sign up front that you will not misrepresent anything to them, that you don't have anything against buying real estate in Mexico, or anything against a property that it is under construction, etc

•  the initial statements you exchange as you first meet the principal salesperson ("you'll give me an opportunity to show you how to save money" "If you fall in love with the property, you'll be ready to buy" "we're close on these ideas") ... (Later on you'll hear, you told me "..." "..." and/or "...", as the sales person angles for a misrepresentation on your part). 

The Tau resort used each of these items  individually against us and in any combination of one with the other. 

Their sales pitches start out at six figures, just under $120,000. For this, you get a number of weeks that you can access, and, unlike a typical timeshare, you only pay when or if you use them, around $500 or so per week, depending on the size of the unit you get to stay in. 

If you already own a timeshare elsewhere, they will offer to buy it for cash for an amount they determine to offset part of the sales cost as part of the deal.  

If you keep saying no thanks or that you're not interested, they will keep pitching to you anyway. (You did agree to give them an opportunity, you see.)  They will continue with different pitches, working their way down through the five-figure ($XX,XXX) sales prices to the four-figure sales prices ($X,XXX). They will also bring over additional sales people to make different, creative, and interesting pitches to you. They will often ask you why you don't want to buy, hoping you'll say something to invalidate your gift, your deposit, or to get you in a position where you will have no choice but to buy.

If you somehow outlast all of this, you will be sent to a quality control person who will tell you that your presentation has ended. While you answer the QC person's questions and describe how every one there treated you and whether you understood all of the offers they made during your presentation, another salesperson who says they are part of the resort management will come by and give you several different additional sales pitches. The quality control person will not interfere with this manager's efforts to sell something to you. 

It is not easy to outlast and turn down all of this. Nevertheless you will be told along the way that they do not use high-pressure sales tactics. 

In the end we finally did receive back our 500 peso deposit and we got the promised courtesy taxi ride back to Puerto Vallarta. 

Looking back on this experience, I've been able to see how the sales team worked their craft, using their tools, almost all of which they get from us guests. 

The sales person cared more about what gifts we were "promised" by the OPC.  However, it didn't seem to bother them that the OPC told us it would be a 60-minute presentation, that we would only be speaking with one sales person, that it would be low-pressure, and that we could get up and leave after the 60 minutes was over. The OPC also told us we would likely be back to Puerto Vallarta after 2 1/2 hours, unaware of the delays that awaited us. For us, it was almost 7 hours total to go and return and to endure and outlast the sales people and their delay tactics at the Tau resort. 

Instead of an arrangement where the Tau resort presents or fulfills the gifts to the presentees, the Tau resort apparently only pays the OPC for bringing guests and the OPC, from the proceeds of that commission, gives the promised gifts to guests attending presentations. 

We note that after we were dropped off at the Tau resort by the OPC, that was the last we saw of our OPC.  We did not receive what the OPC promised. My advice is that whatever you get from your OPC, you will need to get it before you are dropped off at your presentation. We checked into this as best we could, and apparently if the resort can't independently qualify a prospect (their income, their marital status, their timeshare ownership, etc.) during the presentation, then the OPC does not receive as high a commission and consequently the guests won't get their promised gift. 

I've never seen so many delay tactics used in a sales presentation as I endured at the Tau resort. 

Additionally, at some points in the discussions, both the breakfast sales person and the principal sales person tried to make us out as liars about several different things including whether we were married to each other, how we made decisions about vacations, whether the OPC had coached us, what the OPC had promised us, etc.

One idea I came away with was that I did not want to do business with those people at the Tau resort no matter how attractive their resort or their offers could become. It was also difficult to get the sales people to understand anything I was saying. I believe that would not have been the case had I been saying that I wanted to buy something from them. 

During our presentation, the sales people told us that the only way to access the Tau resort was by being an owner. However, yesterday I received my new Interval International catalog. Lo and behold, the Tau resort is listed as one of the resorts for exchange, with a note that it is currently under construction. 

During their presentation, I quickly realized that the less I said to them, the less able they would be in trying to use my words against me or in trying to accuse me of misrepresentation so as to forfeit the promised gift, my 500-peso breakfast deposit, or our courtesy taxi ride back to our vacation.  

My advice to those signed up for a presentation: you need to decide if getting your 500 peso deposit back is worth what you go through and give up while on vacation.

When you say goodbye to your OPC, that may be all you're getting from them. 

If you decide to buy at the Tau resort, keep saying no and collecting offers until you are almost out of the door, then go back and negotiate from the most attractive offer you received. 

Go ahead and eat breakfast before you leave your room to go to your presentation. The much delayed breakfast at the Tau resort is more like a snack to me, and you'll be glad to have eaten more anyway to keep your endurance up and your stress in control.


----------



## jatco (Oct 8, 2016)

..I realize this is an antique post, but if Tau is still around..(which I haven't seen..).. Don't even Go There. 
We've been scammed from them since day 1.. and now, 2+ years since the 'deal', where they failed to fulfill their commitments.. we are still out more that 25k.$.  
a LONG story from many who lost out............and no resolution, if any, in sight.


----------

